# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PSP] Δεν διαβαζει το δισκάκι

## bozan

Γειά σας αν γνωρίζει κανείς, ενώ βάζω μέσα στην παιχνιδομηχανή το δισκάκι,, μου γράφει ότι δεν μπορεί να διαβαστεί, κατα τ' άλλα το δισκάκι ακούγεται ότι γυρίζει μέσα στην παιχνιδομηχανή ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!!!

----------


## jakektm

το ματι το καθαρισες;

----------


## thanasis 1

Καθώς έχεις ανοικτό το πορτάκι θα δεις ένα δοντάκι να προεξέχει στα δεξιά νομίζω, το οποίο πατιέται με το που κλείνεις το πορτάκι πάτησε το με κάτι και δες αν ρίχνει την κόκκινη δέσμη.

----------


## manolo

Ξεκίνα με έναν καθαρισμό της κεφαλής laser σε πρώτη φάση.

----------


## bozan

Ναι με μια μπατονετα και καθαρο οινοπνευμα αλλα τιποτα!!

----------


## bozan

> το ματι το καθαρισες;


το καθαρισα αλλα τιποτα

----------


## bozan

> Ξεκίνα με έναν καθαρισμό της κεφαλής laser σε πρώτη φάση.


πως την καθαριζουμε την κεφαλη και που ακριβως βρισκεται?

----------


## bozan

> Καθώς έχεις ανοικτό το πορτάκι θα δεις ένα δοντάκι να προεξέχει στα δεξιά νομίζω, το οποίο πατιέται με το που κλείνεις το πορτάκι πάτησε το με κάτι και δες αν ρίχνει την κόκκινη δέσμη.


 τι χρωμα ειναι το δοντακι?

----------


## thanasis 1

Πιο μοντελο εχεις?

----------


## bozan

psp 1000 θανάση!!

----------

